# 2009 GTI stealth install project



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

Phase 1: Amp rack powering oem speakers
Phase 2: Add a subwoofer
Phase 3: Add front stage speakers
Equipment:
Stock radio, stock SIRIUS satellite radio
Blaupunkt plug and play harness
Audio Control LC6i LOC/Line Driver
ARC Audio Mini 125.4 (75Wrms x 4)
ARC Audio Mini 500.1
Speakers: Undecided, thats phase 2 later on.
Beginning of amp rack design:
Made a template out of cardboard. Simply taped two box pieces together. Traced my tire on it for a starting point.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









You have a good 4" of depth without raising the floor. (After adding 1/2" thick rack, you would still have over 3" depth.)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Showing an old piece of MDF which was here in the garage when we moved in 3 years ago. Was a good size to make another practice template:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Some fine tuning and adjustments for when i have the final piece cut:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I am torn between making this rack out of HDPE, or birch. The HDPE would probably be heavier, but also stronger.
Ordered supplies:
(1) 4 gauge AGU fuse holder for battery
(2) 4 gauge to 8 gauge platinum dist blocks
(8) 4 gauge ring terminals
(16) 4 gauge power wire (per foot)
(8) 4 gauge ground wire (per foot)
(6) 8 gauge power wire (per foot)
(6) 8 gauge ground wire (per foot)
3 sheets of 1/2" birch from Home Depot. I had to buy the whole plank. Then they cut it into (3) 28" wide strips for me. I let them keep the last 12" strip which was leftover. These 3 pieces fit in the car easily with the back seat folded down.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Comparing my first template which was too small, to my proper size cardboard template underneath:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









About to cut out my first attempt with the Ferrari smooth Bosch tool:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Test fitting looks good after first cuts:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Perfectly cut hole in center. First used a 1" hole bit, and then jigsawed it larger with a teflon tape dispenser as a tracing template. Easy, because you can see thru the middle of the tape roll to make sure its centered:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Final piece, perfect fit:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Concerns.. On bumps, the wood could smack the edges there, it can contact with 1/4" push. I might trim it a tad more. I have some different options for finish. Bare wood as you see, spray paint black, or carpet.. I prefer not to carpet because its a pain, and no one will see it anyway. Its not a system meant to be shown.
My layout while I wait for my amps.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I dont need the spare and i have this for nail emergencies:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Might cut where the red lines are.
I kind of want to leave the wood as-is. I have no leaks and this will be under double carpet.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Went to Home Depot to get some supplies. Wire loom, shrink tubing, tie wraps, and screw down tie wraps.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Extended the plug and play harness labeling this first one INPUT:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Loomed it up to make it look clean.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Wiring brought back to trunk, ready to install at amp rack. INPUT on right, OUTPUT on left.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Tied both sides together temporarily to keep my stock music flowing until my amps get here.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I thought the entire install as a whole might be 8 hours.. That was a joke. this wiring alone took me 4-5 hours at least. I'm glad I decided to do it ahead of time. I left my door sills off to run my 4 gauge power once it arrives.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

Power wire arrives tomorrow hopefully so i can get the power run to the amp rack.
Then my amps/eqipment arrive 2-3 more days and i finish up.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## JayZ235 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: 2009 GTI stealth install project (placenta)*

Dang good work so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm thinking i would've drilled holes at the end wiring on amps and basically tuck all wires except ones leading from left amp to dist block. 
Will watch this for further updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit* hahah, i realize it's kinda hard to picture what i'm trying to say, so maybe when i get off work i could PS a quick pic of what i'm trying to say....


_Modified by JayZ235 at 2:23 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

Amp rack is done.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (placenta)*

wiring is clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif seems like a good oem integraded system. are you running your wires back to the amp or directly to the speakers/crossovers?


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_Wiring is clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Seems like a good oem integrated system. Are you running your wires back to the amp or directly to the speakers/crossovers?

Don't get your question. Of course the speaker wires have to go to the amp rack first. I am utilizing a Blaupunkt plug and play harness for that purpose. I did not cut one oem wire on the car.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (placenta)*

meaning sr you running the wires from your aftermarket amps(in trunk) into each door or back to the factory amp harness?


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

runs back to the blaupunkt plug and plag harness back to oem radio.
but when i do my speakers ill run fresh wires from the amps to the doors.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (placenta)*


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (placenta)*


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

Tell me more about this Blaupunkt plug-n-play harness...I need one of them to add my Linear Power to my GTI.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (GTI-DNA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-DNA* »_Tell me more about this Blaupunkt plug-n-play harness...I need one of them to add my Linear Power to my GTI.

I had it shipped from the UK. They are discountinued and very hard to find. I can scrape up a part number in a couple days if I search all my old threads. Not on this forum tho.. Its all on golfmkv forums.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (placenta)*

wow man very nice work, nice name too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (placenta)*

I would like to find one.
Part number would be great.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (GTI-DNA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-DNA* »_I would like to find one.
Part number would be great.

here is where i bought my VW harness.
http://www.bluespot.co.uk/stoc...22016
You get the short kit for amp mounts under seat, long kit for amps mounted in trunk. I got a short kit so i extended it myself later for my trunk setup.
That place takes a while but it does get to you. Its expensive to ship to USA. I probably paid at least $120 for the harness kit to my door.
you can just cut off the lame Blaupunklt harness ends and then you have speaker input/outputs ready for your install.


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (placenta)*

Thanks for the info. You do some spectacular work. I for one am glad to see the Dynamat, I hate cars that sound like they are farting when the bass makes all the pannels vibrate. 
I am trying to do something similar with my car. I want to keep the stock HU because I like the wheel controls and 6 disk. I would like I-pod intergration and most likely will get that too. I am planning on making a docking pod where the blank spots are to the right of the ESP button.
In the beginning of your write up, you have your "Output" and "Input" spliced together, did you use the factory wires in the harness and just change the wire from the speaker connections in the doors? Do you notice any sound degradation from the tiny factory wires?
My Idea was to use the Audio Control line driver spliced into the factory output with quick locks and then just run 12 gauge to the speakers, but your idea seems more logical. Now I am looking to get this Plug and Play harness and copy your layout.
Last question,(s), the sub enclosure: where did you get it (I was planning on glassing one, but yours is clean), and what did you use to make your speaker adapters with?
Thanks again, sick work man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dee


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

i spliced together input and output just cuz i didnt have my audio control yet, and wanted to keep my system up and running. 
i ran new speaker wire from my amps to the door speakers. i could barely fit (3) sets of 20 ga. thru the door. You wont get 3 sets of 12 gauge thru for sure.
i actually sold that sub box today. search "nik brewer" in google and you'll find it.
speaker adapters made with HDPE. High Density Plastic Excrusion. You can get it on ebay or at your local Tap Plastic store.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

You want the real 12 page thread with writeups on everything go here.
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...94917
the vortex is dead when it comes to car audio.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (placenta)*

Saw this on diyma. Didn't you say you were having some problems?


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Looks really nice though. A lot of hard work and planning there. Im sure you are proud of it.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (placenta)*

WOW!







Tose door skins just come off on the MKV GTI's. Man that makes things slick to work on.
http://74.220.202.31/~bellbott...6.jpg
Some pretty nice work there. The only real sticking point with me, WHile nice and neat, running the cable through the amp board and hiding it on the back side would make it look just that much cleaner.
Kind of like this.
































It is not the cleanest, and b4 anyone can give me crap about the power ground, I goofed when I Initially mount the amps. I mounted them on the wrong side and punched the holes before I realized they were on the wrong side. So I had to flip the amps and make do with what holes I punched. This board allows me to remove the amps completely in less than two minutes and my whole amp/sub set-up in less than 5.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

nice amps.


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (placenta)*

Placenta,
Do you know how to remove the interior pannels on a two door to get to the rear speakers?? I cannot find a DIY and would like to avoid a Bently manual if possible







.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (GTI-DNA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-DNA* »_Placenta,
Do you know how to remove the interior pannels on a two door to get to the rear speakers?? I cannot find a DIY and would like to avoid a Bently manual if possible







.

i seen pics of that somewhere. you can find multiple VW install threads over here.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/....html


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (placenta)*

Thanks for the link, unfortunately, I cannot see pictures. What gives.


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (placenta)*

Thanks for the link, unfortunately, I cannot see pictures. What gives.


----------



## NesQuik (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (GTI-DNA)*

Very clean install! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)




----------

